
Looking for MVPs - Brett_S
I was just asked to show a MVP to help explain the compromises necessary to make an MVP (c.f. a finished product such as Dropbox).<p>While I can think of many examples of MVPs that have gone on to do great things I could not think of a single product that was still at the point of being the minimum viable solutions. I am sure lots of people on HN make and use MVPs.<p>Please list any MVPs you can think of below (ideally ones that charge something for their product):
======
MaciejLukianski
I am not sure you will find what you are looking for. An MVP that is on the
market will usually not show 'obvious compromises'.

If people are paying for it, then it has to do the thing it does quite well.
Minimalism may be visible on the sidelines, and then it will not be evident
whether this is due to it being an MVP or an actual strategic decision not to
implement something. If the product is clearly missing something then it will
probably try to hide it not to deter users.

An example

I work at [https://www.droptica.com](https://www.droptica.com), where we
recently created an MVP application
[https://www.trainingrealm.com](https://www.trainingrealm.com).

Is this an MVP? Yes. It is the minimum required for the subscription to the
app to be sellable - "schedule training & guide you through the training".

But there are no 'nice to haves' like:

1\. No multilanguage support, though clients are from all over.

2\. No notifications and reminders, which seem like an obvious thing to have.

3\. Initially "Cancel account" was a link to a contact form.

4\. To be fair, not all trainings created by TrainingRealm team are at this
time available in the app. e.g.

www.run40minutes.com is not, because it is a whole lot of additional
functionality that would have to be added for it to make any sense to users.
5\. No native apps, just a PWA, though users as for these all the time.

6\. UX is not yet quite polished, especially for mobile.

7\. A million other things that would be great to have and would increase user
engagement and would make the app a greater success.

The above will be added of course, but without these, the app already seems
complete. If anything, it may look like poor design or poor implementation
here and there, but so do many established products.

If something looks 'really incomplete', then it will not be on the market yet
I think.

This is my take at least ;)

~~~
Brett_S
Awesome. Thanks Macie

------
brudgers
One of my favorite essays on MVP's, [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-
viable-product-process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

~~~
Brett_S
Yeah, it is gold.

------
matt_the_bass
Inkscape

